# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Файловая версия 1С 7.7 на Win2003. Тормозит

## AndrusF

Жутко тормозит файловая версия 1С 7.7 при работе более 2-х пользователей (пока работает 1, все просто летает). База лежит на сервере под Win 2003, размер ~ 150 мег. Переводить базу на SQL не хочется, т.к. при работе в базе одного пользователя скорость гораздо выше, чем на SQL. Попадалась информация, что это связано с буферизацией в Win 2003. Неужели с этим никак нельзя бороться?

----------


## almambr

> Жутко тормозит файловая версия 1С 7.7 при работе более 2-х пользователей (пока работает 1, все просто летает). База лежит на сервере под Win 2003, размер ~ 150 мег.


При работе более одного пользователя сетевая 1С переходит в разделенный (не монопольный) режим работы -отсюда замедление . Какая конфигурация? Если бухгалтерия - есть одна небольшая фишка по ускорению работы.

----------


## AndrusF

> При работе более одного пользователя сетевая 1С переходит в разделенный (не монопольный) режим работы -отсюда замедление . Какая конфигурация? Если бухгалтерия - есть одна небольшая фишка по ускорению работы.


1. При работе с SQL версией, тоже не монопольный режим, но работает быстрее. 
2. На любой конфе эффект одинаков. 
А что за фишка для бухгалтерии? Хотелось бы поконкретней.

----------


## adashko

ja, ja, что за фишка?

----------


## almambr

> ja, ja, что за фишка?


1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 сохраняет много данных в файл 1cv7.cfg, он быстро растет в объеме и 7-ка начинает тупить. Зарываем базу на всех компах и тупо удаляем или переименовываем 1cv7.cfg. Единственное после этого слетают все сохраненные параметры (параметры печ. форм и настроек отчетов), но это не критично.

----------


## AndrusF

> 1cv7.cfg, он быстро растет в объеме и 7-ка начинает тупить.


Проблема не в этом. Размер 1cv7.cfg всего 10kb.

----------


## Malnev

Win2003 с сервером терминалов? У меня в терминальном режиме с базой весом 800 мб все летает, если в файл-серверном варианте, тогда поможет только SQL, имхо.

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

> База лежит на сервере под Win 2003


а режим работы не терминальный однако :) ИМХО неправильная организация системы работы ))) тут, господин хороший, выход один - ставьте терминалку на рабочие машинки, и как говорит господин *Malnev* "всё полетит"

----------


## pevek

Такой глюк и на XP бывает, вышли из положения заменой сетевых карт Realtek на другие! Где то статья была по конфликтам 1С с сетевыми картами Realtek.

----------

